# حوار:البحوث العلمية و المراكز البحثية في العالم العربي المعوقات و المشاكل و طرق الحل



## MastaMinds (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أعضاء منتدى المهندسين العرب
أولا أشكركم على المنتدى الرائع الذي لطالما وجدت فيه ضالتي و استفدت من الخبرات التي فيه كثيرا
و موضوعنا الليلة هو البحث العلمي و مراكز البحوث.

لا يخفى على كثير منا مشاكل التعليم العالي في دولنا و وصف العالم لنا بأننا متخلفون و تأخرنا عنهم و اعتمادنا عليهم في معظم حاجياتنا فأصبحنا مستهلكين و تابعين بعد ما كنا نحن نصدر العلوم إلى الغرب و هم يأخذوننا منها.
ما الذي حدث؟ أليست أول جامعة في العالم هي جامعة عربية إسلامية (جامعة القرويين في مدينة فاس)؟ ما الذي أوصلنا إلى هنا؟
هذه التساؤلات ينتج عنها الكثير من الإجابات و تم التطرق لها في موضوع غير هذا لكنني هنا أركز على البحوث العلمية و مراكز البحوثو مشكلة البحث العلمي لدينا.
و مما لا يختلف عليه هو أننا لا يمكننا أن نتقدم بدون البحوث العلمية و الإضافات في العلوم . و غير التعليم في الجامعات و المعامل في الجامعات و التطبيق العملي فيها تحتم وجود مراكز يتم فيها إجراء بحوث و تجارب في مختلف العلوم التطبيقية و هذه المراكز تحتاج إلى مبادرة لإنشائها و تحتاج إلى دعم مستمر لتأتي بثمارها و كل الدول الغربية لديها مراكز بحوث متقدمة جدا و مدعومة بشكل خرافي لا يصدق.
أما مراكز البحث في عالمنا العربي فمراكز البحث محدودة جدا و لها إمكانيات لا تكاد تذكر و لا يوجد مراكز بحوث ترقى للمستوى المطلوب (إلا اللهم مؤسسة قطر و مدينة زويل), و المراكز الموجودة محتكرة على دول معينة و نادرا ما تقدم خدمات للدول الأخرى.
أيضا النظرة الضيقة لبعض الناس و عدم فهم دور البحوث العلمية و عدم الاستثمار فيها و بكاء الناس على هذا الحال بدلا من العمل فهم بانتظار هيليكوبتر لتنقلهم إلى قمة الجبل و لا يريدون تسلقه بأنفسهم.
و أكثر ما يزعجني هو التوزيع الخاطئ جدا للأموال في بلادنا و صرف أموال طائلة في أشياء تافهة في حين أن التعليم و مجال البحث العلمي أحق بتلك الأموال لأن البحث يحتاج لتمويل و دعم مستمر, و نأسف حين يكون لدينا فكرة و تخوننا الجهات في دعمنا في حين أن كرة القدم و البطولات و صناعة الأفلام يصرف عليها أضعاف أضعاف أضعاف ما يصرف على التعليم و البحث و لو تغير هذا لكنا تقدمنا في المجالات بشكل كبير.
هل تعلم أنه في إسرائيل عدد براءات الاختراع في السنة يصل 7000 بينما في أفضل الدول العربية لا يتجاوز ال100 براءة اختراع؟!
و هذا البرنامج يتحدث عن البحوث العلمية و تقدم العلمي في إسرائيل و استخدام التكنولوجيا في الحرب:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IZJ8MpEoXY
و علينا إذا أردنا أن نتغلب على أعدائنا مجاراتهم.
و لا يظل هنالك وقت و أمل أن نهتم بهذا المجال و بدأت بعض الدول بالتوجه لهذا المجال و نحن في انتظار الدول الأخرى.

بانتظار ءارائكم.

محبكم في الله​


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

